# Cheapo Bracelet.



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

I have been pleasantly surprised, so far, by the quality of this recently arrived from China, bracelet. It's as solid as a solid thing, and all links are screw threaded pins. The clasp locks firmly in place.









With the polished bezel and crown, I like the contrast with the matt case.

£16.06, delivered.

Steve.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

very unusual looking bracelet and it really suits the Vostok :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A "cross" between mesh and a bracelet.

"Meshlet". :thumbsup:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks cool, I am quite tempted to get one for my SKX. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

KO_81 said:


> Looks cool, I am quite tempted to get one for my SKX. :thumbsup:


 No issues with it, so far.

Good value for money, IMO.

Steve.


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Not a fan of gold but I like the style do you know if the do them in stainless


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Ging said:


> Not a fan of gold but I like the style do you know if the do them in stainless


 It is stainless. 

Steve.


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

It looked gold on my pad I'll have a look at them thanks


----------



## jsmithie82 (Aug 8, 2018)

very unusual, good buy!


----------

